# 'Blank' Banners and Icons



## Papa_Nurgle42 (May 5, 2011)

Here is the start of what I have been drawing. Whatever I place in here are free to whoever wants to use them. Just save them/ resize to your need and paint away. That being said I would appreciate that, IF you use one, please post a picture of your finnished Banner or Icon. I would like to see how they turn out. When I get more drawn I will re-use this thread. 

If you encounter any problim with these ( like: resizeing them and the drawings look fuzzy, anything at all) let me know either in the thread or PM and I will adjust fire on my end. If you have any requests PM me. I know that this batch is crooked, I didn't want to rip them out of my pad.









Smaller ones...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice! keep up the great work. Have you thought about digitizing them yourself? There is a great program that is free, GIMP 2, that would make this easy as pie.


----------

